
Fountain pen inks: the good, the bad, and the ugly (2011) - fanf2
http://richardspens.com/ref/care/inks.htm
======
saspiesas
To all the people who keep asking why we would bother write with a fountain
pen, a few reasons I do:

People are less likely to walk away or accidentally steal your fountain pen

I can write in the exact colour I want

I know scribbles or notes are mine without even looking at the writing

My colleagues know which pieces of notes are mine without asking My notebooks
never wander far

I don't feel like I'm constantly killing the planet by binning my pen when it
runs out of ink, I can just use the piston cartridge to constantly refill from
a glass ink pot

It feels better in my hand than a biro

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _It feels better in my hand than a biro_

Ballpoints require one to constantly press down to keep the ink flowing. This
makes writing tiring. (Fountain pens draw ink with capillary action.)

~~~
gpm
This is the main reason I use one, keeps my RSI from acting up when I have to
write a lot.

Best $25 I've ever spent ($5 on a pen, jinhao x750, the rest on ink).

~~~
epx
Put a JoWo #6 nib on it ($15) and it will write like a $150 pen.

~~~
abritinthebay
I’m curious - what makes the nib “better”?

~~~
epx
It is subjective - they feel smoother, glass-like. One factor is most cheap
Chinese nibs are not cut exactly at the middle. This can be seen with a 10x+
loupe. The metal is not as hard. Different metal types have different surface
tension so it affects ink flow. It works without adjustment while most Chinese
nibs need adjustment, alignment and polishing (which is fun in itself to do).

The original Jinhao pen nib is quite usable, but the other parts of e.g. a
x750 pen are much better, so it is a popular mod to change the nib for a
German one, or a Japanese Zebra G flexible nib.

I have recently bought a Lecai Chinese pen and the nib seemed to be flawless.
These guys in the right track on making a 100% Chinese upper quality pen.

------
nimbius
I went through a fountain pen phase for about a year and finally gave up on it
after a few notable incidents.

\- going through the airport was hit or miss. Bristol? Stuttgart? things are
perfect. interstate travel in the US? id lost two pens to the TSA. My flight
to calgary started perfectly, and ended after a half full fountain pen quietly
burst in my jacket pocket. not fun.

\- No one seems to know what these things are anymore? signing formal
documents was met with additional scrutiny from realtors and attorneys. Id had
an attorney once insist I use his pen as he was convinced the liquid in the
pen was not real ink.

~~~
olympus
In the US most notaries will not allow you to sign official documents with a
fountain pen- it seems to be part of the training, and many realtors and
attorneys are notaries for convenience. As great as they are to write with,
many FP inks cannot withstand tampering, so they don't allow any FP inks
because it's hard to track which of the thousands of brand/color combos are
safe. A cheapo ballpoint is better for official documents- although in this
era I'd trust a cryptographic signature more than a handwritten one.

~~~
bayindirh
I have a bottle of cellulose reactive fountain pen ink for such purposes.
Also, there are mass produced tamper-proof inks. So, in fact it's possible to
sign documents with an FP.

On the other side of the spectrum is "washable" blues which are waiting to
disappear in a small drop of water.

~~~
jl6
I think the problem is that a notary might have trouble being convinced that
your fountain pen ink is what you say it is.

~~~
bayindirh
Probably yes. For these stuff I always carry a Uniball elite with blue-black
ink (I'm a blue-black guy), and for other documents -like office and other
stuff- I use the reactive ink.

Uniball's super ink is ridiculously tamper-proof, contrary to its cheesy name.

------
twblalock
Fountain pens are one of those things that probably would have died out if not
for the internet, especially on the cheaper end of the market. There are today
more pens and inks to choose from than at any time in history, even times when
fountain pens were widely used.

~~~
balladeer
I am a fountain pen enthusiast, or I should rather say "used to be". If any
effect Internet has had on my fountain-penmanship or any penmanship it has
resulted in drastically decreased usage. Isn't it a general phenomenon? (I've
no data on it, just what I have observed around me)

So if you meant just buying, selling, collecting, swapping pens, and talking
about fountain pens then it makes sense (which is what it seems you have
focussed on in your comment), but if that also involved actually using them
then, I would say, overall the Internet has instead done great harm to it.

~~~
freosam
I'm the same. I used to almost exclusively write with a fountain pen. Now I
write everything with a keyboard. Primarily, because I realised that notebooks
full of words are hard to search and fragile in a archival preservation sense.
Far better to type everything, and print it all on archival paper with pigment
inks (no laser printers!).

Sort of a bit sad though, to not play with pens and bottles and syringes etc.
any more.

------
freosam
This articles says that inkjet ink "frequently uses pigment, not dye," but my
understanding is that most inkjet inks are actually dye-based, and that you
have to somewhat go out of your way to find pigment-based ones (and they cost
more).

The latter are usually recommended for archival printing purposes (e.g.
Epson's "Dura Brite" inks), because they are less likely to fade over time and
are better bonded with the paper (and actually have particles that _can_ bond
with the paper).

~~~
sevensor
Which one is it that won't run when I put a coffee mug down on my notebook?
Because that's the one I want.

~~~
KC8ZKF
I've had good luck with De Atramentis Document Ink. Dries very quickly, won't
smear when I set my beer can^W^W coffee cup down on it. I have been using it
for years, and it hasn't screwed up my pen.

I don't know if it is as safe on fine pens as the article would want, but
since I use it in a $30 Lamy, I'm not too concerned.

~~~
epx
Diamine Registrar Ink is another option. It writes blue then it fades to gray.
Some Noodler's (US) inks are resistant to a wide range of solvents as well.

~~~
zarex
Rohrer und Klingner Dokumentus ink works great too, it's certified to
withstand water, organic solvents, bleach, acids and the lot. It bonds with
cellulose, but it won't stick to your fingers!

------
mcguire
Richard Binder is a legend in the fountain pen community, both for his skill
and helpfulness in repairing and restoring pens, but also as one of the
community's best curmudgeons. (Nathan, of Noodler's ink fame is another.)

I've been a big fan of Richard for years, while using exclusively Noodler's
ink for its permanence. I've had no ill effects. (Twitch, twitch.)

------
flounders
When I first got into fountain pens, Noodlers was a pretty heavily recommended
ink. I wish I had seen this article ten years ago.

~~~
mrob
Richard Binder specializes in repair and maintenance of old and valuable pens.
Recommendations for those pens don't necessarily apply to cheaper modern
fountain pens. I've been using Noodler's inks for about 8 years in a Lamy
Safari, and I've never had any trouble. The only Noodler's ink I've heard of
causing problems with these pens is Bay State Blue, which is unlike any other
Noodler's ink.

I personally recommend Noodler's Bulletproof Black. It writes consistently and
reliably on any paper I've tried, it's waterproof, and it's reasonably priced.
If you're interested in fountain pens as a hobby rather than as practical
writing implements you might have different recommendations.

~~~
TheRealPomax
Same here, been using it for years in Lamy Safari, Shaeffer 100, and Noodler's
own pens, as well as Preppy Platinums. Would I put it in a vintage pen?
Absolutely not. Modern <$100 pen? Most definitely.

~~~
freerobby
I'll go a little further. I've been using Noodler's inks, mostly Heart of
Darkness (which is bulletproof), for several years. I started with a TWSBI but
when I upgraded to a Pilot Vanishing Point I continued to use Noodler's
without any hesitation. It's continued to serve me well, and it remains my
favorite and most dependable brand of ink.

I did have one mold issue with Private Reserve in my TWSBI, and to be safe I
have avoided using it in my Vanishing Point. I may be being overcautious
though; I'm not sure how much to extrapolate from that one incident. My mother
is an artist and has used several dozen Private Reserve inks spanning over a
decade, all without any issues.

------
jseliger
If you like pigmented pens but don't want to use them in a fountain pen, for
the reasons the author lists, consider a Pigma Micron pen:
[http://kk.org/cooltools/pigma-micron-pn-pen](http://kk.org/cooltools/pigma-
micron-pn-pen). They're available from Jetpens and are expensive enough to be
good but not so expensive as to be terrible when lost.

~~~
cmplxconjugate
I’ve actually got a set of these and I have to agree that they are fantastic
to write with. The plastic tips have such a nice friction, well, at least to
my personal taste.

------
notananthem
Dude hates Noodler's ink, but Noodler's brought back fountain pen interest. I
still only use Noodler's inks, including Baystate but not the weird ones.

~~~
wycy
Isn't Baystate _the_ weird one?

~~~
olympus
It is the most ill-behaved fountain pen ink there is but it's also the most
permanent (which is why Noodler's still makes it and people still buy it). You
need a pretty strong bleach solution to get the staining out of anything.
Water, ammonia, and other standard ink cleaners won't touch it.

------
innocentoldguy
I use fountain pens and glass pens all the time, and have tried inks from all
over the world. My favorite ink is Take-Sumi, by Pilot, from Japan.

If you’re interested in fountain pens and ink, Massdrop is a good place to
sample a variety of options.

~~~
hungrynerd
Assuming you're in the US, you'll be able to find a lot of pens and ink on
Amazon. If you're looking to support American retailers, try Vanness Pens,
Anderson Pens, Goulet Pens.

------
hungrynerd
THERE ARE DOZENS OF US ... DOZENS!!!

And there are pen shows around the world where collectors and enthusiasts come
together. e.g. sf pen show in the bay area (sfpenshow.com), LA Pen show
([http://www.lainternationalpenshow.com/](http://www.lainternationalpenshow.com/))
which as been going for like 30 years, and more - many more.

------
JohnJamesRambo
I think I'll stick with my beloved Bic Cristals, this looks like an incredible
amount of trouble.

~~~
ecspike
The guy uses a lot of vintage pens. Most modern pens are very low maintenance.

I can refill a pen in less than 30 secs if using a converter, 5 secs if I'm
popping in a new cartridge. For those that want to go the disposable route,
there are several options.

The guy is making it sound more involved than it is for 99% of the FP using
community.

~~~
rukuu001
> Most modern pens are very low maintenance.

And very forgiving. I dragged out a Pelikan I hadn't used in a couple years
and found it was half-full of ink, dried ink all over the nib.

Gave it a quick wipe, worked perfectly.

~~~
zarex
Amazing. I'd expect it to be clogged. Nothing a thorough rinse cannot fix, but
just a quick wipe? What ink was in it?

~~~
rukuu001
Yeah, I couldn't believe it :) The ink's Waterman South Sea Blue.

------
sandGorgon
I love my Parker Sonnet and Watermans. But I love my rollerball - I see no
reason to deal with the mess of a fountain pen, when I get the same ink-like
quality with a rollerball.

The best part is that I can replace my Waterman rollerball refills with a
significantly cheaper Signo (which gives me indelible, waterproof writing) or
the Pentel Energel refills (which is as close to ink as you can possibly get).

[http://www.lambdacurry.com/2017/05/cheaper-better-
waterman-r...](http://www.lambdacurry.com/2017/05/cheaper-better-waterman-
refill-signo/)

~~~
hungrynerd
J. herbin makes a rollerball that you can use with FP cartridges. Standard
international cartridges/converters.

------
ternaryoperator
I use fountain pens when I can because I like the feel of writing with them
and, to a limited extent the, I enjoy the ritual of caring for the
instruments.

It has long bothered me that I cannot simply buy pen ink without the
background information presented in this article. Because of the issue of inks
damaging my pens, I've become increasingly unwilling to experiment with new
brands of ink or trying sensational colors. I now limit myself strictly to
inks sold by pen manufacturers (specifically, Pelikan, Waterman, and Parker),
which don't pose the problems discussed in this article.

~~~
Angostura
Do you get "Quink" in the US? Always the standard in the UK.

~~~
ternaryoperator
We do indeed. I use it regularly.

------
webbrahmin
In India kids use pencil up to 4th standard. From 5th standard onward they
start using pens. Buying a fountain pen and inkpot used to be a big thing back
in the day. I still remember my first fountain pen. My mother purchased it for
me in 1987. It used to be sort of rite of passage. We did not have gel pens in
India back the. Using ball pen was strictly forbidden. The reason given was
that writing with fountain pen improves handwriting. These days kids use gel
pen as their first pen. Usage of fountain pens in India is dying at least in
bigger cities.

------
fatbird
My wife and I both draw with Namiki Falcon fountain pens, which are fantastic,
and use Platinum Carbon Black ink, which is a pigmented ink. I don't know if
it's nano-particles (i.e., the pigment is ground extremely fine so brownian
motion alone is sufficient to maintain dispersion), but we've never
experienced clogging, and it has a permanence (and blackness) on par with
Noodler's Bulletproof Black. She uses her pen almost every day; mine can go a
week or more without being used. Still works perfectly every time I pick it
up.

~~~
TheRealPomax
Which weight? I had a fine for a while and it was the worst thing to use, it
scratched worse than a 4H pencil... (currently using a Bock #6 titanium nib in
a $20 Noodler's Konrad and the amount of flex and control is second only to a
vintage gold nib).

~~~
fatbird
We both have extra fine nibs, and haven't found them to be scratchy at all. I
do recall a bit of a break-in period with hers, making circles on a sheet of
paper for a while, to smooth it out.

------
buserror
I use a cheapo chinese brass fountain pen with an extra fine nib for
scribbling in my notebooks, and I use a fancy Mont Blanc 146 with a medium-fat
nib for writing cards, signing and others...

People always mention how they loved my cards/notes, just because of the
handwriting. I had stopped writing for about 20 years (at the time I could
barely write checks due to the lack of training!) until a friend who's also a
graphic designer send me a xmas card a few years back with some fantastic
calligraphy, and I was instantly hooked.

Edit: Fixed autocorrect 'fixes'

------
bambax
I love fountain pens! I've been using them all my life and try to have my kids
use them too (with some success so far).

But, so called "rocking" (or rocker) blotters are increasingly hard to find,
so much so that I decided to design and produce my own. (It's a beautiful
sheet of metal with a bent plastic part to hold the blotting paper).

But I wonder if there really is a market for it? Do people still use fountain
pens, and of those who do, how many would buy a blotter? Anyone knows where to
find that kind of information?

~~~
poink
Fountain pen-related stuff seems to do pretty well on Massdrop.

~~~
cyberferret
Agreed. Massdrop actually re-ignited my fountain pen obsession after years of
me trying to pretend I wasn't obsessed about them...

------
gandutraveler
I love fountain pens. My handwriting is way better with FP than using ball
point pen. I started with camel, then pilot and then switched to Parker in my
school days. After almost 8 year break I decided to get back to FP last year
and bought Lamy fine charcoal pen after reading some recommendations. I didn't
like it and after writing 4 pages my fingers started hurting. Is there a
decent FP that anyone here can recommend ?

------
_emacsomancer_
I like fountain pens a lot, but most of the times I actually _need_ to write,
I need to do so away from a desktop and fountain pens aren't ideal for these
conditions (for those occasions I have the zebra 701+space pen hacked pen
[e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S4bjPG5Lr4]](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S4bjPG5Lr4\])).

~~~
blattimwind
I don't quite follow?

~~~
diffeomorphism
While fountain pens are nicer to write with, they are also more demanding than
ballpoints (humidity, temperature, paper quality, writing surface, blotting
etc.). Hence, for reliably being able to take notes it might be a better idea
to carry a space pen (pressurized ball point) instead of a fountain pen.

However, if you can control conditions and for example write comfortably at
your desk, a nice fountain pen is preferable.

------
projektir
Unrelated to the subject matter, but I really miss websites like this.

~~~
holiveros
Indeed... except, my eyes!!! The combo of font / size / spacing / coloring
makes reading this site quite difficult.

------
cyberferret
Hmm, I love using fountain pens, and have been using Iroshizuku inks for
years. However, none of my pens have a bladder well (mostly screw plungers) so
I think I am safe ?!?

~~~
nextos
Most Iroshizukus tend to have high pH [1]. It might be problematic on e.g.
celluloid pens depending on the particular ink color you use. It's a shame as
they are superb inks.

I tend to use J Herbin Lie de Thé which is close to neutral and its formula is
very safe (basically water plus food-grade colorants).

[1]
[http://www.richardspens.com/?page=ref/care/ink_ph.htm](http://www.richardspens.com/?page=ref/care/ink_ph.htm)

~~~
cyberferret
Thanks for the heads up on J Herbin Lie de Thé - They seem around the same
price point as the Iroshizukus, so I will see if the place I usually order
from stock these and try them out.

------
kuon
It's been years since I wrote something on a paper using rudimentary hardware,
but my wife is a great fan of fountain pens and spend a great deal of time
taking care of them. She writes into her notebook and calendar with series of
vivid colors, it is really a joy to the eyes. She explained me in great
details how the ink for the pen to write japanese was flowing differently than
the ink to write roman characters. It's geeky in its own way :)

------
throwaway84742
I haven’t written anything substantial by hand in years for one simple reason:
even if I scan it, it’s not searchable. Has there been any progress on
handwriting recognition from images (rather than strokes)? I’d love to be able
to write again like I used to 15 years ago, but I’m not prepared to give up
the searchability of my notes.

------
brian-armstrong
There's a really fantastic review of fountain pen culture within Something
Awful at
[https://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=37...](https://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3705136)
that makes me laugh every time. Seems appropriate here.

~~~
inteleng
That page is completely unreadable to me.

------
foodislove
I had similar experiences with my Noodler ink. They have a blue that is imo
the nicest dark Prussian blue on the market. Unfortunately, it gave my Water
Kultur, then Lamy 2000 endless clogging problems. The Pilot Ishigaki line of
inks is probably the best compromise between color and reliability.

------
mmjaa
I stopped using my fountain pens years ago, but my kids have picked them right
back up, and thats about the best good use of them that I can imagine. Nothing
like seeing a young 'un, carefully spelling out the letters in their words,
oblivious to the splats and puddles on their periphery ..

------
ysleepy
I use Rohrer & Klingner Verdigris Ink and am quite happy with it.

Prompted by this article I looked up its pH value, which is close to neutral
with 7.98, while many other colors are more off-center.

------
et2o
Love writing with cheap bic disposable fountain pens... any suggestions for a
low-maintenance first ballpoint? Preferably relatively inexpensive

~~~
JumpCrisscross
Parker (EDIT: Pilot) Metropolitan.

~~~
girmad
Pilot* Metropolitan

------
UenoHDTV80
If you're not a caligrapher, why bother? Just buy gel pens and get the comfort
with way less maintenance.

~~~
Al-Khwarizmi
I can write faster, for longer periods and getting less tired with a fountain
pen.

When I was a student I always took notes with a fountain pen, and I was the
only one in the class who could log pretty much everything that was said, and
with relatively good handwriting for the speed. A lot of people photocopied my
notes!

Maintenance depends on the pen. Some require frequent cleaning, but for
example, I have a Platinum Century #3776 that can sit unused for a month and
will still write perfectly with no fuss (it has a sealing mechanism that
prevents the ink from drying). I use it with Platinum's blue-black ink, which
is one of the mythical iron gall inks, but since the nib is gold and the pen
is designed so that no other metal parts are in contact with the ink, it's not
going to eat my pen any time soon. I think you could give that pen+cartridges
combination to anyone and it will probably run for years without maintenance
(although I do clean it every few months just in case).

~~~
balladeer
Hey, I would be interested in knowing about pens that do not need regular
service and caring especially when not used for longer periods. Could you
please suggest some good resources on it (preferably not very costly, if at
all) or suggest such fountain pens?

~~~
ecspike
JetPens has good guides:

From this list, I can personally vouch for the Platinum Preppy and Pilot
Metropolitan. Though the Preppy is a disposable, the catridges from the non-
disposable Platinum pens fit it. You could could even get an eyedropper and
refill the cartridge from a bottle of ink.

[https://www.jetpens.com/blog/great-beginner-fountain-pens-
th...](https://www.jetpens.com/blog/great-beginner-fountain-pens-that-wont-
break-the-bank/pt/862)

Most of my collection is in the under $20 range, most under $2.50 and the
worst I've had is the ink had dried, which took some soaking in water for a
bit to get out, but this was from letting a pen sit unused for months.

~~~
balladeer
Hey, thanks.

I have a Pilot Metropolitan and it dries pretty fast.

------
caffed
All I know is that my extra fine Pilot custom 823 beats all my other pens for
flow and capacity.

------
unit91
Pilot Varsity. Good enough, no messing with the ink.

------
platz
diamine is great. oxblood is one of my favorites.

------
noufalibrahim
I use a fountain pen exclusively for all my work. I used to use a Waterman
Expert[1] but someone I lent it to dropped it and destroyed the feeder. I've
tried to get it repaired but it's dead and gone. These days, I use a Noodlers
Ahab these days. It has a flexible nib and so I can do some amount of
lettering and copperplate calligraphy when I need to (e.g. headings and for
emphasis). I've tried a number of inks and I've finally settled on Private
Reserve Velvet black[3]. I use other inks for calligraphy because those are
with dip pens and the demands are different (specifically Winsor and Newton
calligraphic ink).

The Ahab is always in my pocket along with a Rotring 3in1 Tikki[4] mostly for
the pencil and for places which demand a ball point pen. I practice
calligraphy and often use the Ahab to write nice thank you notes or other such
short messages for people.

A sad thing I've found is that much of the paper you get today doesn't go very
well with fountain pens. They're either too shiny (typical photocopy paper),
too feathery (typical fancy notebook paper) or drink the ink too much. I've
found a few companies whose books and papers are manageable and stick to them
as much as possible.

Some of the other pens in my collection are a steel broad nibbed Sheaffer.
It's a little too fluid for my tastes and I don't use it much. There's a small
shop in Kozhikode (the town in Kerala, India where I'm from) who makes
handmade pens[5]. It's fun to see. They have a foot powered lathe. They carve
out ebonite rods and fix feeders and nibs. I have a few of these.

As someone who's very fond of handwriting (especially cursive) and
calligraphy, It's heartening to see a renewed interest in this.

\--

[1] [http://www.waterman.com/en/expert/123-black-fountain-pen-
gt-...](http://www.waterman.com/en/expert/123-black-fountain-pen-
gt-3501170951644.html)

[2] [https://www.gouletpens.com/noodlers-ahab-flex-fountain-
pen-m...](https://www.gouletpens.com/noodlers-ahab-flex-fountain-pen-medieval-
lapis/p/N15027)

[3] [https://www.amazon.com/Private-Reserve-Velvet-Black-
Bottle/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Private-Reserve-Velvet-Black-
Bottle/dp/B0013ISL6S)

[4] [https://www.cultpens.com/i/q/RT16730/rotring-
tikky-3-in-1-mu...](https://www.cultpens.com/i/q/RT16730/rotring-
tikky-3-in-1-multipen)

[5] [http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/topic/253458-some-
un...](http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/topic/253458-some-untold-
stories-about-calicut-pens/)

------
Feniks
As someone who writes with his left hand I hate them with a vengeance. Haven't
looked at them since primary school.

~~~
TheRealPomax
That... kind of sounds like you need to relearn how to write. Which sounds
silly, but there are 100% good ways and bad ways to write (both right and left
handed writers suffer from insane 'who taught you to write' hand positions).
Learning how to properly hold your pen helps a lot with not smudging ink even
when it's a long drying ink.

And not unimportantly, a fountain pen requires writing _without_ any pressure
on the pen; the ink gets drawn out simply by there being any kind of contact
at all, so if you write with a fountain pen the way you're used to writing
with a ballpoint pen, or pencil, both of which require pressing into the
paper, you're literally doing things wrong (and probably through no fault of
your own other than not having realised there might be different ways you need
to write).

~~~
robin_reala
The biggest problem with left-handed fountain pen writing is that unless you
adopt some horribly bent-over position you’re pushing the nib into the paper
instead of dragging it across. That damages pens and leads to horribly
scratchy writing, even if you can get over the constant smudging. It’s OK
though, there are plenty of other writing implements - personally I chose the
keyboard.

~~~
TheRealPomax
No question, if you need efficient writing, keyboard every time. And I say
that as someone who has plenty of fountain pens and 500+ inks.

------
VectorLock
Man I forgot how annoying frames pages are when you try to zoom them for
readability.

Double annoying when the pages inside the frames have redirects when you try
to load them outside the frames. :(

------
a1369209993
Could someone change this to
[http://richardspens.com/ref/care/inks.htm](http://richardspens.com/ref/care/inks.htm)?
The current link
([http://richardspens.com/index_m.html?page=ref/care/inks.htm](http://richardspens.com/index_m.html?page=ref/care/inks.htm))
is a "please allow us to run arbitrary malicious code on your computer" nag
page.

~~~
tzs
That's a serious accusation.

If you actually look at the code it wants to run, there is nothing malicious.
It is just a small amount of (clearly written, not at all obfuscated)
JavaScript to do innocuous things on the page, such as help with filling out
forms, convert between Roman and Arabic numerals, provide a magnifier, and
similar things (not all of which are actually used on that particular page).

~~~
a1369209993
It isn't a accusation in the first place; permission to run javascript _at
all_ includes permission to run arbitrary malicious code, and I never claimed
(and don't care) whether they actually exploit that perrmission.

And none of that changes the fact that the link is to the wrong page.

------
skookumchuck
I've used fountain pens long ago, but the Tul gel pens are my cherished
replacement.

